# Haleakala preparation...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone...especially those that have ridden up Haleakala.

I am heading to Maui in less than one week. Would love to have taken my SW SL4, but not going to happen. Ended up reserving a Scott CR1 with full Ultegra mechanical. Anyways, my only real concern about this ride is being able to keep hydrated properly. I've done many rides (centuries and metric centuries) with 8000-11000 ft of elevation. Of course, most were supported and hydration wasn't much of an issue. From what I've read about the Haleakala 36 mile ride, there aren't really any places to get more water on the way up....and I tend to drink lots. *My question is, should I wear my camelbak hydration pack? *I prefer not to, but would rather be safe than sorry. 

Thanks!


----------



## SeaWolf (May 12, 2012)

I think you would find the added weight and heat on your back most unwelcome as you grind up. The Sunrise Market is gone but there is another store at 3000-3500 Ft, sorry the name escapes me. Then there is the Ranger Station and Visitor Center around 7000 Ft. A extra bottle of water or two can go in your jersey pockets and get refilled, would weigh virtually nothing when empty. Use the stops at 3000 and 7000 to drink as much as you can within reason. I got stomach cramps between 3000-7000, keep the electrolytes up, but do not overdo the food intake or mix too many things, gels, blocks, etc. I used a Zip Lock bag held by some electrical tape to carry some extra supplies low on the bike. Check the tires on your rental, I flatted in the first hour really messed up my ride. Good Luck and if you have any energy left try the West Maui Loop 4000 ft of climbing or so, but way more fun and scenic.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

agree with above - take 2 bottles & fill up at ranger station. All good. This road is well engineered for efficient climbing. Stays around 5% the entire distance. It goes by pretty quick but Ipod mandatory IMO. The interesting part of this climb is the different climates you ride thru - for me it was tropical warm at the bottom, cold, fast moving clouds in the middle, & then suddenly bust open into sun & lunar landscape near the top. Very very cool. One of the most memorable rides I've done. You don't need the latest ultralight Chinese plastic to make it up this thing. My steel ritchey breakaway got it done no problemo


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

You could also get one of those triathlon do-hickeys that mounts behind the saddle and carry a third or fourth bottle.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 on extra bottles in your jersey pockets ...

Are you planning to take photos?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies everyone. Unfortunately, I completed the ride BEFORE you guys posted here 

I did end up using my Camelbak. I filled her up with Gatorade the night before and just frooze the pack. The next morning, I poured more Gatorade. Surprisingly, I did not have any comfort issues at all riding with the Camelbak (2012 MULE). And, the Gatorade stayed pretty darn cool all the way to the top. 

Summary of what I rode with:

Scott Cr1 carbon bike with full Ultegra (Rental)
Fully loaded rental tool bag (two tubes, CO2s, levers, patch kit)
Two 16 oz water bottles
Camelbak Mule
5 nutritional bars
3 Power Bar Performance Blasts packs (strawberry banana...my favorite )
Small sun block
2 Bananas
Mini tool kit
Small towel
Arm and leg warmers
Thin wind breaker
Full fingered gloves
And of course, what I was wearing. 

Forgot hydration electrolyte tablets!!!

Coming from a sub 14lb bike at home, I was somewhat worried about all the extra weight...lol. 

The ride: 

71.6 miles total (round trip)

Took me 4 hours and 27 minutes to reach the top of the crater from the beach town of Paia (this included three rest stops....approx. 3100' and 7500' and one other time when I had to stop and check my GPS to make sure I was going the right way...lol). I hear the record is around the 2 hour and 40 minutes!!! That's 2 hours faster than what I did...just sick!

As everyone mentioned, this was an epic ride. Surprisingly, I didn't feel too tired believe it or not. I attribute this to pacing myself well and not pushing it too hard as well as having the compact gearing in the front and the 12-30 in the rear. At home, I am used to using 52/36 with an 11-26 cassette. 

I was also very very fortunate to have fantastic weather all the way....up and down. No rain at all. It was initially warm for the first 5-10 miles, but then got very comfortable as the elevation increased. Wore my SS jersey with a single base layer going up. Did use my warmers and windbreaker on the way down 'til about the 3000' mark, then removed. 

As everyone else mentioned, two main "rest" stops. The main one being at the 3000' or so mark. Refilled and drank tons. Also purchased some of their sweet small-sized bananas. Yum. The second rest stop is the Ranger station. They had a pretty neat automatic water dispenser there, but nothing else. Refilled both bottles. Again, no electrolye tablets! Luckily, had my Gatorade in the Camelbak pouch still. 

I read a couple of posts of other cyclists not really liking the descent too much, but I thought it was exhilarating. One of the few times where cars actually pulled over for me! It was great....of course, mostly near the top of the descent where most of the fast switchbacks were. 

Only one bad experience for me....got stung by "something" on the way down, bee? wasp? not sure exactly. It happened about 2 miles from the town of Paia. Got red and a little swollen and very itchy...but fortunately, no life-threatening reaction. 

I almost decided to do the ride a second time a few days later, but the wife and family had other plans! lol. Definitely do this again next time we are in Maui.


----------

